# Why do riders think it's okay to eat in car?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy. 

Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Ah... I was wondering what would be the theme of today's complaint. Now I know.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

"No Eating or Drinking" signs. Pick one, size it to your preference, print it out, and put it in your car.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ting+or+drinking+signs&fr2=piv-web&fr=yfp-t-s

Now that was easy.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

DocT said:


> "No Eating or Drinking" signs. Pick one, size it to your preference, print it out, and put it in your car.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ting+or+drinking+signs&fr2=piv-web&fr=yfp-t-s
> 
> Now that was easy.


Well I want to just buy one


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

I put up a sign it's not neon, but it's better than having to ask someone not to do so. I don't like to feel like I'm lecturing pax. After reading posts on here some people won't even stop if they see food in their hands, eating etc


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Well I want to just buy one


You could have found a neon sign by doing a search in the amount of time it took you to submit your first post.

After you purchase and receive your new neon sign, please share the pics with us.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm tired of your posts


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


The best no eating sign is a cleaning fee


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.


People see an Uber vehicle as a public conveyance. If they are allowed to eat on an airliner, why not eat in an Uber? That's their line of thinking anyhow, particularly as they are paying more per mile on the plane as they do with Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Because ,Uber displays and encourages contempt of and devaluation of drivers,and encourages it by passengers in every little pre set scientifically engineered aspect of their program !

Rate YOUR own personal driver who we pay zilch while using and and Abusing them in their vehicles.

Give your driver an " Uber Virtual Badge" to show " appreciation !
Having a bad night ,take it out on your driver and be Positively reinforced for bad behavior with rewards of FREE RIDES !

ALWAYS REMEMBER :
" NO NEED TO TIP '!!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't let them do it. It's your car. Simply say, 

"No food or drinks in my car, thanks." 

They either comply or they don't get in.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Weird how an app has so much power over people's minds. Because uber says it's okay means that you can eat in someone else's car... end of the day I'm just a guy with a car picking them up. Used a GPS to find them. uber didn't pick them up, I did. If I was using Uber's car then maybe it would be different. I'm not their bus or airline. We are strangers and I'm giving them a ride. You get a hitchhike ride you ain't gonna start eating.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Weird how you let an app have so much power over YOUR mind. You repeatedly have the most mundane issues with this app. You really should consider a different line of work. You have proven repeatedly this is not for you.

I'm not saying that to be mean. This job requires you to have a thick skin... you are far too sensitive and let every single thing bother you. Also, this is a job that requires you to learn from your mistakes if you have any chance of being profitable. This is something you have definitely proven that you cannot do.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

jp300h said:


> Weird how you let an app have so much power over YOUR mind. You repeatedly have the most mundane issues with this app. You really should consider a different line of work. You have proven repeatedly this is not for you.
> 
> I'm not saying that to be mean. This job requires you to have a thick skin... you are far too sensitive and let every single thing bother you. Also, this is a job that requires you to learn from your mistakes if you have any chance of being profitable. This is something you have definitely proven that you cannot do.


Idk he must have pretty thick skin. He keeps posting on here, 100 people calling him an idiot every day doesn't seem to bother him one bit


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Idk he must have pretty thick skin. He keeps posting on here, 100 people calling him an idiot every day doesn't seem to bother him one bit


That is ironic... I'll give you that. To his credit, he does let a lot of negative comments here roll off his back.
If he could do the same as a driver, this would be a moot point.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Riders think it's ok to do anything in there because most of them are self entitled millennial dbags who were given a trophy for last place.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> That is ironic... I'll give you that. To his credit, he does let a lot of negative comments here roll off his back.
> If he could do the same as a driver, this would be a moot point.


Well I'm making steps. Stopped displaying water. I have taken Pool the last 2 days but turned off additional requests. I'm slowly making steps.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I'm making steps. Stopped displaying water. I have taken Pool the last 2 days but turned off additional requests. I'm slowly making steps.


Slowly is an understatement. It took you months and hundreds of post here for you to stop being a free convenience store. It is taking even longer and even more post to convince you to stop doing pool. Go to your greenlight hub and just opt out of pool altogether. Accepting pool and stopping new rides is not doing anyone any good.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Slowly is an understatement. It took you months and hundreds of post here for you to stop being a free convenience store. It is taking even longer and even more post to convince you to stop doing pool. Go to your greenlight hub and just opt out of pool altogether. Accepting pool and stopping new rides is not doing anyone any good.


Can't believe you're not impressed that I went from being a free convenience store to not offering anything.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm impressed. You've got a learning disability. You're doing well.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Can't believe you're not impressed that I went from being a free convenience store to not offering anything.


I should be impressed it took so long?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I should be impressed it took so long?


Well there still are drivers who offer freebies.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My SUV rolls with doors FULL of spring water.. 
Never know when that short weekend outing...
Will turn into the trip from hell...8)

Monkey without water for long...
Ends up mostly throwing poo...
Good to have fresh water to clean up...8O
Rakos


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well there still are drivers who offer freebies.


Well there are still people that eat Elmer's Glue also, that doesn't mean I'm impressed by those who do not.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


Because you let them.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Because you let them.


Thought this would be the first answer..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Weird how an app has so much power over people's minds. Because uber says it's okay means that you can eat in someone else's car... end of the day I'm just a guy with a car picking them up. Used a GPS to find them. uber didn't pick them up, I did. If I was using Uber's car then maybe it would be different. I'm not their bus or airline. We are strangers and I'm giving them a ride. You get a hitchhike ride you ain't gonna start eating.


Well I tell them that the car belongs to Uber Technologies because actually it does, it's a lease car, and any and all damage will result in extra fees that will be collected by Uber. I tell them that the car is equipped with front facing and interior cabin video recording, the car is tracked via a GPS tracking system installed in the car ( that part actually is true.) And the car is monitored for excessive speed, use of blinkers and hard braking ( also true.) I tell them the car is governed at 63 when they ask me to speed...... basically, my pax are for the most part very well behaved after I tell them all that, unless they are too drunk to care, but still, they can't argue with me about wanting me to speed if they think Uber is watching.

Even if your car is not a lease the pax don't know that. It's true Uber does low Jack and monitor the hell out of their lease cars so I'm not entirely lying to the pax.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


People are gonna eat as everyone is always on the run.

Dont forget you can play some mind games of your own. Have a strategic place for a bag for trash nothing big either like something you get in the fruit/veggie isle. It shows where trash goes and keep car clean and they will automatically use the trash.

Think about it if you go to a city or another car thats really clean you dont wana feel like the ahole who trashed it. If you go to a trashy place then you will trash place.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Plus why would you eat in a strangers car?


Off the top of my head, I'd have to go with "hunger".


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Something that doesn't create a lot of mess: nuts, starburst, grapes, etc. is ok in my book.

Burritos, nachos, or sandwiches? No.

(Unless they're willing to share)


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> Something that doesn't create a lot of mess: nuts, starburst, grapes, etc. is ok in my book.
> 
> Burritos, nachos, or sandwiches? No.
> 
> (Unless they're willing to share)


Uber driver would you like aome of my half biten tuna sandwich?


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

What's impressive is that your picking up pool riders in a Lexus SUV and have been for months and yet somehow you're still not broke


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Uber driver would you like aome of my half biten tuna sandwich?


I actually had one pax try to eat some cold sandwich and he wanted to give me a slice of it. I ended up taking it anyways and left no mess.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

dbla said:


> What's impressive is that your picking up pool riders in a Lexus SUV and have been for months and yet somehow you're still not broke


I think I recall reading somewhere that his parents still help him out. So that would probably be why.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> Something that doesn't create a lot of mess: nuts, starburst, grapes, etc. is ok in my book.
> 
> Burritos, nachos, or sandwiches? No.
> 
> (Unless they're willing to share)


I once had these 2 chicks walk in with a bag of Buffalo Wild Wings and my car smelled like tabasco sauce for hours. No, I did not let them eat in my car but was too nice to not kick them out



Clifford Chong said:


> I actually had one pax try to eat some cold sandwich and he wanted to give me a slice of it. I ended up taking it anyways and left no mess.


I had several free coffee but never half sandwich from pax


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


I keep the doors locked and windows 3/4 way up when I arrive. If they approach with food or booze in their hand I immediately cancel and tell them they will need to order another Uber as I don't do food in the car. Then I drive away and cancel do not charge rider. I make an exception for water and soft drink bottles with screw in tops only.

If you are relying on signs it's already too late.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Slowly is an understatement. It took you months and hundreds of post here for you to stop being a free convenience store. It is taking even longer and even more post to convince you to stop doing pool. Go to your greenlight hub and just opt out of pool altogether. Accepting pool and stopping new rides is not doing anyone any good.


I do pool. I earn a rock solid 20 an hour, whether I do pool or not. I'm here to serve riders, and Uber, not just my self centered egotistical self. I allow people to eat in the car, as long as it's not a pool trip. But, not on crumb, or any waste left on the seat, floor or door pocket. Auto 1 star. ;-)


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Don't let them do it. It's your car. Simply say,
> 
> "No food or drinks in my car, thanks."
> 
> They either comply or they don't get in.


Works for me every time.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


You can buy some glow in the dark ones on ebay. https://goo.gl/XUyRwS


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Well I tell them that the car belongs to Uber Technologies because actually it does, it's a lease car, and any and all damage will result in extra fees that will be collected by Uber. I tell them that the car is equipped with front facing and interior cabin video recording, the car is tracked via a GPS tracking system installed in the car ( that part actually is true.) And the car is monitored for excessive speed, use of blinkers and hard braking ( also true.) I tell them the car is governed at 63 when they ask me to speed...... basically, my pax are for the most part very well behaved after I tell them all that, unless they are too drunk to care, but still, they can't argue with me about wanting me to speed if they think Uber is watching.
> 
> Even if your car is not a lease the pax don't know that. It's true Uber does low Jack and monitor the hell out of their lease cars so I'm not entirely lying to the pax.


Instead of all that wouldn't it be easier to just politely say "no eating in my car please"?
I've only been questioned once. Told them I don't even let my daughters eat in the car so it looks good from my passengers. So what are they going to say if they find fries in the back seat that a passenger left behind?


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Ah... I was wondering what would be the theme of today's complaint. Now I know.


I wonder if they were pool passengers?



AuxCordBoston said:


> I'm tired of your posts


But you have to admit, they are funny!



jp300h said:


> That is ironic... I'll give you that. To his credit, he does let a lot of negative comments here roll off his back.
> If he could do the same as a driver, this would be a moot point.


If he could do the same as a driver, then he would not post anymore... hmmmm...


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


I have been toying with the idea of leaving a clear plastic cup in the back and filling it with all the chewed off fingernails i find on my seats..that might curb the appetites!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Regular rate ride I shutdown some girls the other night from eating. They were angry, I had to remind them a few times to not be disrespectful on the ride.
I straight up told one "how would you feel if I showed up to your car with food and wanted to eat it"?
The pax who ordered the ride with no food on her , told me she respects what I am asking.

Now the next night 50% prime time Plus ride. "Ladies, I usually don't allow eating but can you just be careful".

See, pick your spots and battles.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

getoutofmycar said:


> This usually gets them to stop eating


Pepperoni pizza anyone?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Pepperoni pizza anyone?


Pizza Hut makes the Best !
Delivered hot and fresh to your Door !

_Pizza Hut ENCOURAGES TIPPING !

UNLIKE SOMEONE WE ALL KNOW . . .
AND . . . PAYS DRIVERS 30¢ A MILE FUEL EXPENSES !
_


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Well I tell them that the car belongs to Uber Technologies because actually it does, it's a lease car, and any and all damage will result in extra fees that will be collected by Uber. I tell them that the car is equipped with front facing and interior cabin video recording, the car is tracked via a GPS tracking system installed in the car ( that part actually is true.) And the car is monitored for excessive speed, use of blinkers and hard braking ( also true.) I tell them the car is governed at 63 when they ask me to speed...... basically, my pax are for the most part very well behaved after I tell them all that, unless they are too drunk to care, but still, they can't argue with me about wanting me to speed if they think Uber is watching.
> 
> Even if your car is not a lease the pax don't know that. It's true Uber does low Jack and monitor the hell out of their lease cars so I'm not entirely lying to the pax.


You're on the right track, but pax know next to nothing about the driver app unless you happen to pick-up a partner, so those of us with our own cars have plenty of outs too.

Simply blame everything on Uber and the app.

_"The app GPS flags me when going over the limit"

"The system forces a cancel after x minutes"

"The app catches if you deviate from the route without changing the destination"

"I can't make that stop because I have another call stacked"

etc etc
_
The pax seem to buy it, my rating is upper 4.8x, and I have far less hassle and debate. In my personal life I'm a pretty upfront "say it as it is" guy, but I've learned to use Uber and the app to my advantage. It is, what it is.



Side Hustle said:


> I keep the doors locked and windows 3/4 way up when I arrive. If they approach with food or booze in their hand I immediately cancel and tell them they will need to order another Uber as I don't do food in the car. Then I drive away and cancel do not charge rider. I make an exception for water and soft drink bottles with screw in tops only.
> 
> If you are relying on signs it's already too late.


Yep.

The very best advice I could give in driving rideshare (besides getting an interior dashcam), would be:

_Roll-up with the doors locked - and don't open them - until you like what you hear and see while speaking to the pax through the window!_

That axiom also has a corollary:

_Do NOT *ever* start the trip until the pax and any belongings are all in your car to your satisfaction, ready to go, and you *still *like what you see and hear!
_
It's far easier to drive away and cancel a potential problem standing at the curb, than to throw an active problem out of you car. And once you start trip the trip on the app, the problem gains a whole 'nother world of power over you - along with much more ability to cause you grief!

Choosing your pax and trips wisely, is the name of the game!



Shea F. Kenny said:


> I do pool. I earn a rock solid 20 an hour, whether I do pool or not. I'm here to serve riders, and Uber, not just my self centered egotistical self. I allow people to eat in the car, as long as it's not a pool trip. But, not on crumb, or any waste left on the seat, floor or door pocket. *Auto 1 star.* ;-)


Except 1 star means jack in Chicago.

But I do like the idea of requesting a cleaning fee whenever possible. I suspect that gets more pax attention than a 1 star. At the least, the driver gets more out of it.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

DocT said:


> "No Eating or Drinking" signs. Pick one, size it to your preference, print it out, and put it in your car.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ting+or+drinking+signs&fr2=piv-web&fr=yfp-t-s
> 
> Now that was easy.


The sign should read, "There will be a $10 cleaning fee for eating in the car".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> The sign should read, "There will be a $10 cleaning fee for eating in the car".


I got a better one: *There will be an automatic $10 fee for eating in car.* Need napkins to clean up your mess? $2.99.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Can't believe you're not impressed that I went from being a free convenience store to not offering anything.


Ditch the Lexus

Buy a gubmint-surplus Ford with vinyl floors for $3-4k


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Ditch the Lexus
> 
> Buy a gubmint-surplus Ford with vinyl floors for $3-4k


But his Lexus is already subsidized...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Xanvel said:


> But his Lexus is already subsidized...


Sugar momma?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


I watched four very drunk people with little cups of nachos and cheese and tacos (from a taco truck) stumble into an UberX the other day in downtown Houston. I would not have let them in my car in a million years. They do it because drivers let them.

Oh and it looked like he was waiting for them while they got their food. I would not have done that either. It was not even surging.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


Not allowing is instant 1* frompax,you just insulted your paxs intelligence and feelings!!!!!


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


It not your car. I'm paying to us it...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

darkshy77 said:


> It not your car. I'm paying to us it...


How do you figure it's NOT his car?


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> How do you figure it's NOT his car?


Pax think that they are paying it's ok.


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> Something that doesn't create a lot of mess: nuts, starburst, grapes, etc. is ok in my book.
> Nuts? You're kidding right? They get everywhere!!
> Burritos, nachos, or sandwiches? No.
> 
> (Unless they're willing to share)


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Instead of all that wouldn't it be easier to just politely say "no eating in my car please"?
> I've only been questioned once. Told them I don't even let my daughters eat in the car so it looks good from my passengers. So what are they going to say if they find fries in the back seat that a passenger left behind?


depends, some people don't like to be told anything no matter how nice you ask (at least that's what I've experienced) so that might help avoid a potential argument over it. I put up a sign and even that doesn't help with some people


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

When people ask if they can eat in your car ask them if they thing your car is a restaurant.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

I drive a bus with signs everywhere saying no food/drinks, music playing outloud or profanity. Guess what, all that sh*t happens all the time. I have to enforce it and unlike uber, my boss has my back when I do it and pax try to retaliate.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Instead of all that wouldn't it be easier to just politely say "no eating in my car please"?
> I've only been questioned once. Told them I don't even let my daughters eat in the car so it looks good from my passengers. So what are they going to say if they find fries in the back seat that a passenger left behind?


Because some liquored up pax wanted to argue with me about it and get angry. As a petite female I'm not going to square off with 2 men. But I will tell them EVERYTHING is being recorded. The car is GPS'd and Uber knows where the car is and what it's doing at all times. That defused everything. It has continued to defuse every persistent pax that wanted me to speed, wanted to open a beer and start drinking, and wanted me to do U-Turns........ I really don't care if they eat in the car. I care if they leave a mess that stains or damages the vehicle. I do make that very clear.

Now, since the car actually does belong to Uber, it IS Low-Jacked. Uber does know where that vehicle is at all times even when my app is off and even if I leave my phone at home. Burien Toyota told me they were required to install a vehicle road safety monitoring device on the vehicle. And finally, Uber literally destroyed once of my classmates who clipped the quarter panel of my ( their) car in my school parking lot, and then left the scene. Destroyed him. He had to drop out of school to start paying the lawsuit Uber filed against him. So I'm not entirely not lying to these pax. Uber went for the jugular of my classmate, and one pax who dared to damage THEIR property.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I like when they try to bring fish in my car. I tell them no way jose. I wont allow that smell to linger. Generally my policy is you can eat and drink but if you make a mess, I will take pics and request a cleaning fee. I think that deters pax from that. The worst I get are empty wrappers left behind or containers so I simply downrate those pax.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


People pull out their nasty smelling messy food all the time in a cab. Why would an Uber be any different. It's not like the car us anything special....well, except to the driver. In the eyes of your "pax," you're nothing but a cheap ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> People pull out their nasty smelling messy food all the time in a cab. Why would an Uber be any different. It's not like the car us anything special....well, except to the driver. In the eyes of your "pax," you're nothing but a cheap ride.


It's different because just like any place of business has the right to tell customers "No food or drinks allowed", we have the right to say the same thing.
Also, a cab driver doesn't have to put his kids, wife, friends, mom, etc in his car. So he might not care if is smells or has stains.


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

My Car. My Rules.
Should a pax decide to disregard that I remind them there is a $150 Cleaning Fee for ANY mess they create.

I havent had any problems.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Profiteer said:


> My Car. My Rules.
> Should a pax decide to disregard that I remind them there is a $150 Cleaning Fee for ANY mess they create.
> 
> I havent had any problems.


So what you are saying is you lie to them...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Where do I get a "no farting" sign???


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

DudeGuy said:


> So what you are saying is you lie to them...


I do whatever it takes.


Uberdriver2710 said:


> Where do I get a "no farting" sign???


Make one


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Profiteer said:


> I do whatever it takes.
> 
> Make one


https://www.google.com/search?q=no+...3z9HTAhUrw1QKHaDiDkwQ_AUICSgB&biw=360&bih=515


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Weird how an app has so much power over people's minds. Because uber says it's okay means that you can eat in someone else's car... end of the day I'm just a guy with a car picking them up. Used a GPS to find them. uber didn't pick them up, I did. If I was using Uber's car then maybe it would be different. I'm not their bus or airline. We are strangers and I'm giving them a ride. You get a hitchhike ride you ain't gonna start eating.


Pax can eat on the autonomous planes!


----------



## Caldufo11 (May 2, 2017)

nothing wrong with it, uber drivers eat in their car ALL of the time. Sometimes ill get in and it stinks of food from the driver



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Where do I get a "no farting" sign???


<-----you can start on the left <-


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


Just cancel the ride or 1-star 'em -- I do. Next.


----------



## DAG (Mar 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> . . . .
> ALWAYS REMEMBER :
> " NO NEED TO TIP '!!!


DOES UBER STILL TELL RIDERS THAT???
I know they tell eaters, in writing, "Tipping is neither required nor expected"!
But, overt "No Tipping" messages are an abomination!!!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe the crumpled fast food wrapper at your feet and the smell of stale fries are telling the customer eating is allowed.


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

*If you pull up and see the PAX has a drink or food in their hands it's pretty simple...........Say no eating or drinking in this car, either throw it away now or I just cancel the ride. By canceling the ride you just saved yourself any problems. Don't have to worry about a 1* or any related scenarios.*


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Windycityguy said:


> *If you pull up and see the PAX has a drink or food in their hands it's pretty simple...........Say no eating or drinking in this car, either throw it away now or I just cancel the ride. By canceling the ride you just saved yourself any problems. Don't have to worry about a 1* or any related scenarios.*


If I see alcohol, and they want to bring it...cancel...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


Because they're paying for the privilege. If you want to argue they aren't paying enough I would agree with you.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

People who pull out food and eat without asking if ok annoy the hell out of me. The exception is pax is very cool , extremely pleasant making my day sort...but the entitled, no personality snots that pull out food get one star and the evil eye from me. I will only enforce no eating verbally if they have a kid with ice cream cone or its a drunk with open platter of greasy food that,could spill and create huge mess. I endure the crumbs etc. from dry snacks.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> People who pull out food and eat without asking if ok annoy the hell out of me. The exception is pax is very cool , extremely pleasant making my day sort...but the entitled, no personality snots that pull out food get one star and the evil eye from me. I will only enforce no eating verbally if they have a kid with ice cream cone or its a drunk with open platter of greasy food that,could spill and create huge mess. I endure the crumbs etc. from dry snacks.


you realise what Uber has done?They given the paxs too much power and the driver is so scared and fearful to talk cause they get 1 star. Its a aa huge joke.These pathetic paxs think they can treat us like rubbish and evendown grade you. this si why i do not Uber much. Uber many years ago was great all around the globe,but knowdays its like a dogs breakfast.Odds are still stacked gainst the drivers and i gont gi ca a %^&&&.I cancelkno if dont lke it then they can t get out.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

-When picking up Late night in front of bar... look for hotdog/taco grills ,,,,mofos will try to get in your car with bunch of ketchup/mustard with hotdogs on top and wipe they paws inside the car


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least





DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


I think the solution is simple. If you absolutely cannot tolerate eating in your car, post a no eating sign. Then if someone enters your car with food or drink, you can politely point to your sign and ask them if they comfortable with it. You can even be super swag and offer to cancel/no charge if they would rather. Say it all very politely. Just be cool man.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


They're "entitled [email protected]&ing millenials"



DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


Even worse: getting in my car in a wet swimsuit. Gross!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jurisinceptor said:


> They're "entitled [email protected]&ing millenials"
> 
> Even worse: getting in my car in a wet swimsuit. Gross!


Cancel


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Caldufo11 said:


> nothing wrong with it, uber drivers eat in their car ALL of the time. Sometimes ill get in and it stinks of food from the driver
> 
> <-----you can start on the left <-


How do you know it's from the driver and not a previous pax?



Uberdriver2710 said:


> If I see alcohol, and they want to bring it...cancel...


I offer to help them finish it so we can go...time is money!! 



Demon said:


> Because they're paying for the privilege. If you want to argue they aren't paying enough I would agree with you.


I have never received compensation for the privilege to eat in my car. Pax are paying me to get them between point A and B, nothing more.



pismire said:


> you can politely point to your sign and ask them if they comfortable with it.


Ask them if they're comfortable with it? LOL!!


----------



## Caldufo11 (May 2, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> How do you know it's from the driver and not a previous pax?
> 
> I offer to help them finish it so we can go...time is money!!
> 
> ...


The reason I know its from the driver is bc sometimes they have the leftovers on the center console! But I agree that nobody should be eating in the car. Eat on the hood during break and if youre a pax dont eat its gross!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> How do you know it's from the driver and not a previous pax?
> 
> I offer to help them finish it so we can go...time is money!!
> 
> ...


That's right, ask them they are comfortable with it. And if they say no, then refuse the ride. It's all about not being an a$$hole. You catch more bees with honey than vinegar.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

pismire said:


> That's right, ask them they are comfortable with it. And if they say no, then refuse the ride. It's all about not being an a$$hole. You catch more bees with honey than vinegar.


Definitely agree with the honey/vinegar sentiment. A driver doesn't have to be a jerk about it but bottom line is I don't really care if the pax is comfortable with my rules, it isn't a democracy nor a choice. A simple "sorry, no eating in the car" has sufficed just fine for me.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> Definitely agree with the honey/vinegar sentiment. A driver doesn't have to be a jerk about it but bottom line is I don't really care if the pax is comfortable with my rules, it isn't a democracy nor a choice. A simple "sorry, no eating in the car" has sufficed just fine for me.


But you should, in fact, care if they are comfortable with your rules. If they are not comfortable, then makes for an awkward ride and most likely a low rating. So if a pax is not comfortable, then you should care enough to cancel.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

pismire said:


> But you should, in fact, care if they are comfortable with your rules. If they are not comfortable, then makes for an awkward ride and most likely a low rating. So if a pax is not comfortable, then you should care enough to cancel.


No, I shouldn't and don't care. The ride doesn't begin if they have food. They have the option to consume it quickly, throw it out or get another Uber driver. It's pretty simple.


----------



## mstmunda (May 3, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Don't let them do it. It's your car. Simply say,
> 
> "No food or drinks in my car, thanks."
> 
> They either comply or they don't get in.


30+ every day, sometimes don't feel energetic to talk on this.its a category who would not stop eating in the bathroom.after all car is a 100 times better 
place for them


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> No, I shouldn't and don't care. The ride doesn't begin if they have food. They have the option to consume it quickly, throw it out or get another Uber driver. It's pretty simple.


Ok, your right. Enjoy that 4.7 or 4.8 rating along with your "I don't care attitude."


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

pismire said:


> Ok, your right. Enjoy that 4.7 or 4.8 rating along with your "I don't care attitude."


Does a 4.7 or 4.8 rated driver get paid any less than one with a "5"? If not, why would they care?


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Does a 4.7 or 4.8 rated driver get paid any less than one with a "5"? If not, why would they care?


This is a great point. I really think Uber should reward drivers based on their rating. Its only an assumption without data, but I really feel it would go a long way for driver moral and do wonders to curb the "I don't care" attitude that strongly permeates throughout this board.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

pismire said:


> Ok, your right. Enjoy that 4.7 or 4.8 rating along with your "I don't care attitude."


And my rating is a 4.93. Now what?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> And my rating is a 4.93. Now what?


I'd give you 5 stars and a tip.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I'd give you 5 stars and a tip.


That's because you rock!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> And my rating is a 4.93. Now what?


That's really good! With a rating like that, you can't possibly be as uncaring as you would try to convice me of. Give yourself some credit!


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

pismire said:


> That's really good! With a rating like that, you can't possibly be as uncaring as you would try to convice me of. Give yourself some credit!


I don't have to care if the pax is comfortable with my rules to get or maintain a higher rating.

At this point I have to believe you're either purposely being dense or trolling me. I'm out.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

thepanttherlady said:


> I don't have to care if the pax is comfortable with my rules to get or maintain a higher rating.
> 
> At this point I have to believe you're either purposely being dense or trolling me. I'm out.


You are by far the most interesting person I have interacted with on this message board. Thanks for making my day!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


I dont care of they eat in my car. The only thing I don't allow is open containers of alcohol


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

It's their parents fault for raising savages! I don't let anyone eat in my car. And I 1 star everyone I have to ask not to eat in my car. Simply because there's a pretty good chance they will 1 star me for asking. Whether they 1 star me or not, I still don't feel bad about it. They all know it's rude to eat in someone else's car. They just don't care.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Honestly I've always have an issue with. If I see them eating and have it out walking up with nachos pizza or chips I kindly tell them no eating in the car. A lot of passengers will understand. Others like to argue why not on a minimum trip in my head I'm thinking you could have ate before or after your 5 min ride. I'm not surprised they probably know they can't have a full meal at THEIR job right?? That's why they try and eat in the car. But I have the ones the magically pull out food from their pocket or purse and start crunching away. Because most of the time I find crumbs and even their rappers tucked away in the seats!!! That's why I think I'll get this sign lol


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

One reason is because other drivers let them and they think that they are entitled.


----------



## mstmunda (May 3, 2017)

I should have rights to rate the passengers


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't really have a problem with eating in my car unless it's a super messy food. And go ahead make a mess and I will hit you with a cleaning fee anyhow. Easy money.

The thing that gets me more is people that get into a smoke-free car and hop in and say can I smoke in here? DUH , no!


----------



## TotalDoll (Apr 2, 2017)

Dang!!! My lucky pax have it pretty darn good!! They can eat, drink, AND smoke during our trip and I simply don't care. I certainly don't provide any of the above though and no alcohol or drugs of course. Never had a problem and so far, so good. Fresh air and Febreeze do the trick just fine. Never had a complaint. If the weather is dry, the car windows are opened at least a little all the time. Plenty of times, I have the AC or vent on plus the windows open as well. A daily vacuuming, sometimes two, and a quick surface clean and we're good to go! Everyone's happy!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I just had a bad experience with regard to food today. My first mistake was accepting the 4.7 ping in my immaculately clean BMW. My second mistake was not locking the doors, pulling away, and cancelling the instant I saw a male and a female each with food and a fountain drink. Apparently my third mistake was asking her to be careful with the food in my car.

She said not to worry because she wasn't going to eat it. But you should have seen it! Some kind of sandwich on a totally open wax paper in a paper bowl type thing. Not even wrapped up, let alone in a bag. I saw oily pieces of lettuce clinging to the outside of the wax paper threatening to fall off and cause me a clean up headache. So after the trip was over I had no choice but to give her 4 stars; maybe I should have rated her lower. Within half-an-hour I noticed my rating had dropped from 4.91 to 4.90. I'm guessing it had to have been her probably. Shame on me for demanding people respect my vehicle. I mean BMWs are a dime a dozen aren't they?

Now I understand why some people only do airport queues.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Because ,Uber displays and encourages contempt of and devaluation of drivers,and encourages it by passengers in every little pre set scientifically engineered aspect of their program !
> 
> Rate YOUR own personal driver who we pay zilch while using and and Abusing them in their vehicles.
> 
> ...


And now Travis is making noise about trying to retain drivers ROTFLMAO!!!! It's all for show, since most venture capitalists understand the theory of employee retention and see Kalackanick as an idiot finally, now that their VC funds are not going to pay off and maybe, just maybe...



Jagent said:


> Don't let them do it. It's your car. Simply say,
> 
> "No food or drinks in my car, thanks."
> 
> They either comply or they don't get in.


Again, this is why you keep your door locked to evaluate the rider before they enter. Not only can you tell if they're too drunk, or if they're just JAs, or if they're holding all manner of gooey substances, but you maintain control of anyone who enters your car period.



senorCRV said:


> Riders think it's ok to do anything in there because most of them are self entitled millennial dbags who were given a trophy for last place.


Do not pick up MDBs in the first place! They're not a protected class... yet.



DRider85 said:


> Well there still are drivers who offer freebies.


Only those who don't understand economics. You know, those who believe people who say "you're going to get wear and tear on your car anyway" (despite you're driving your car 3x more than you normally would).



Adieu said:


> Ditch the Lexus
> 
> Buy a gubmint-surplus Ford with vinyl floors for $3-4k


I do tell people this when they ask me about driving for Fuber. I say get the oldest POS you can get by with Uber, plastic cover seats for the back (good luck finding those, I finally found the kind you get for dogs) and then only drive Thurs, Fri and Sat night-nights to get the surges. Any other driving is very, very low return.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I watched four very drunk people with little cups of nachos and cheese and tacos (from a taco truck) stumble into an UberX the other day in downtown Houston. I would not have let them in my car in a million years. They do it because drivers let them.
> 
> Oh and it looked like he was waiting for them while they got their food. I would not have done that either. It was not even surging.


Newbies. Travis counts on them.



Lissetti said:


> Because some liquored up pax wanted to argue with me about it and get angry. As a petite female I'm not going to square off with 2 men. But I will tell them EVERYTHING is being recorded. The car is GPS'd and Uber knows where the car is and what it's doing at all times. That defused everything. It has continued to defuse every persistent pax that wanted me to speed, wanted to open a beer and start drinking, and wanted me to do U-Turns........ I really don't care if they eat in the car. I care if they leave a mess that stains or damages the vehicle. I do make that very clear.
> 
> Now, since the car actually does belong to Uber, it IS Low-Jacked. Uber does know where that vehicle is at all times even when my app is off and even if I leave my phone at home. Burien Toyota told me they were required to install a vehicle road safety monitoring device on the vehicle. And finally, Uber literally destroyed once of my classmates who clipped the quarter panel of my ( their) car in my school parking lot, and then left the scene. Destroyed him. He had to drop out of school to start paying the lawsuit Uber filed against him. So I'm not entirely not lying to these pax. Uber went for the jugular of my classmate, and one pax who dared to damage THEIR property.


Wow. At first I was truly impressed until it dawned on me they are practicing for the time they have 100% driverless cars and it isn't so much for YOU as it is for them to protect their assets.



Caldufo11 said:


> nothing wrong with it, uber drivers eat in their car ALL of the time. Sometimes ill get in and it stinks of food from the driver
> 
> <-----you can start on the left <-


How do you know it was the driver who had been eating and not a passenger, even if just transporting their food. I get that all the time. I don't eat in my car, I use that time to use a restaurant's restroom and then eat.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> One reason is because other drivers let them and they think that they are entitled.


Exactly.

Every time I try to stop a negative pax behavior or enforce ToS, I get a "other drivers let us do it" response. Every single time!

All I can respond with it, "I can't speak for other drivers", then I re-iterate my intentions.

If they want to do this kinda' stuff, they really need to ping the 'other guy', 'cuz I surely ain't *thier* guy!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Graham_DC said:


> The best no eating sign is a cleaning fee


EXACTLY. When someone ate in my car, I just smiled to myself and thought about the $150 cleaning fee I was going to bill. Talk about an "Easy Button".


----------



## Lebowskii (Oct 27, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> EXACTLY. When someone ate in my car, I just smiled to myself and thought about the $150 cleaning fee I was going to bill. Talk about an "Easy Button".


You need picture proof and even then uber isn't going to give you 150 for crumb shots(unless they spill drink) have you actually gotten cleaning fee for this? I had trouble getting cleaning fee for a legit spill back in the day I gave up and never got it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> Pax think that they are paying it's ok.


Then they can pay MORE to ride in a cab (and probably STILL wouldn't be allowed to eat in the car).


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Were these people never taught any manners? You don't eat in someone else's car, at least not without asking. Plus why would you eat in a strangers car? Seems very rude and I feel sorry for these people, knowing they never learned common curtesy.
> 
> Are there any neon light signs for no eating or drinking?


Because you let them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> Because you trained them.


Wasn't he the one with free water in his car previously?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Wasn't he the one with free water in his car previously?


Yes


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I want to just buy one


$0.99 free shipping....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/No-Smoking-...098506?hash=item2f01f1faca:g:KG0AAOSw7U5Y9fnJ


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Ah... I was wondering what would be the theme of today's complaint. Now I know.


At least the comment of no tip wasnt made


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Just printed out signs "follow the golden rule" no food, drinks, smoke. Let's see if these maggots get the hint. Otherwise I'll boot them or charge a cleaning fee. I'm done cleaning up after self entitled millenials and snob little things.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I want to just buy one


PM me and I'll sell you one that I printed for $10, free shipping.


----------

